
Anatomy of a Mashup: Definitive Daft Punk visualised - janektm
http://daftpunk.themaninblue.com/
======
foob
That's very cool but it's still difficult to tell which part of the music is
coming from which track. I personally would find it very helpful if mousing
over a circle of a certain color would make all of the other tracks much
quieter. That would make it a bit easier to understand than just seeing the
visual feedback.

~~~
masterzora
I kind of had the reverse reaction. I'm familiar enough with the Daft Punk
corpus that I could easily tell where each piece came from and whatnot.
However, while the timeline was pretty straightforward, I had difficulty
connecting the center visualisation with the music. I understand that there's
a ring for each track and... not much else. I don't suppose anybody could
clarify that for me?

~~~
Groxx
My take on it: volume = thickness; frequency = position around the ring,
lowest to highest going clockwise, starting at the bottom.

It seems the volume is relative to the track's volume though, so some are
quieter than they look like they would be. But I could be mis-hearing that
part.

------
MrNibbles
This is quite cunning, it appears to have the FFT pre-parsed as JS objects. It
then actually plays back a single audio file
([http://daftpunk.themaninblue.com/Cameron%20Adams%20-%20Defin...](http://daftpunk.themaninblue.com/Cameron%20Adams%20-%20Definitive%20Daft%20Punk%20\(128k\).mp3)
or ogg version), while using the js object data to represent the FFT data. e.g
<http://daftpunk.themaninblue.com/js/data_da_funk.js>

A very convincing illusion of a 'realtime' mashup, but the audio API spec just
isn't there cross browser to allow this in real time right now.

------
en1ma
Ok I'm impressed that this loaded on my iPhone. Modern standards for the win.

------
eli
I actually like <http://mashupbreakdown.com/> better

~~~
thristian
I like it better too, if only because it has The Kleptones' A Night At The
Hip-Hopera. However, this visualiser doesn't need Flash for audio playback,
and the dancing FFTs are a nice touch.

------
creativeembassy
"Mothership Reconnection" is technically a Thomas Bangalter track (one-half of
Daft Punk). Everything else _is_ a Daft Punk track.

/hipster

------
moondowner
Must listen for all Daft Punk fans.

------
est
Note: The FFT is using Flash.

~~~
thristian
I have FlashBlock installed, and the FFT worked just fine without requiring me
to enable Flash.

~~~
est
<http://themaninblue.com/writing/perspective/2011/05/12/>

